# suspension question



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

whats up.
im pretty sure im no the only one here,
i know this topic has been discussed in several different threads, and i did do my search and am still a little confused.
noticed that that my car is sitting crooked, the rear right side is dumped, no room between the weel and the fender, (265/40/18, mickeys) so im guessing my spring is out, and prob my strut, also the bushings. 

now im kinda on the budget, but i do want something worth my penny, lovells seems to have good reviews, but do u know/used any other cheaper brands?
also if u could provide part numbers for the bushings that would be helpful.
i have a 06 M/T, spirited drv, want to keep my rear ride hight the same as stock.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

These cars have issues with the rear springs sagging, that is probably what you are experiencing. There are other brands than stock that are much better. I have Kings springs in my car, they are "stock height" but actually raised the car about 3/4" which is what I wanted. Pedders also makes springs. I would change the springs first and see what it looks like before putting the money in bushings.


----------



## CreditDept (Jul 23, 2010)

will do thnks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Check out Lovells springs. They are about the same as pedders but cheaper. I also wouldn't raise the back end unless you want to do it strictly for looks. It adversely affects the steering and handling. It's actually best to drop the car slightly if you want a real beast


----------

